# need ID please



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

if its possible because of picture quality

4" collection point rio nanay


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like my compressus. Has some barred spotting.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice Compressus


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I dont know why people blow up their pictures like that. It makes it harder to look at especially if you have a smaller screne. When you post pictures try not to blow it up like that it will be more clear.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like a compressus


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are some better pics beacuse the upper ones are foggy i dont se any bars on the fish like the ones on the pics so please can you check again


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

looks alil long for a compressus.....


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

And one more









Like theanimedude I tought the comressus is a bit higher but head is totally concave i dont know what to think


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, it's a tough one. It's got a really elongated body with with a massive jaw kinda like an irritan but the caudal fin scratches irritan off the list of possibilities. I am still not 100% sure it's a rhom though but it very well could be. Being 4" I thought it would be a little more "compressed" if it were a rhom, but as Frank would tell you, rhoms vary considerably in body shape. It also has the faint red tint on the anal fin which also suggests it could be a rhom!

I can't wait to see what Frank, Jonas or GG think but right now I reckon it's a rhom!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

looks like a compresus in the first pc lol could be a rhom


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

jaejae said:


> I can't wait to see what Frank, Jonas or GG think but right now I reckon it's a rhom!


Me to


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID Complete.


----------

